# سؤال x صوره



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## sparrow (9 يوليو 2010)

امممممممم 
ايه السؤال الصعب دا 
بص هو انا زمان كنت بقول ان خيانه الحبيب بمثابه موته 
مع الفارق 
انه لما يخون خلاص هيبقي الماضي كله اليم وانه ميستهلش انك تفكر فيه اصلا 
انما الموت عكس دا  ممكن حياتك تقف بسبب موتة 

 بس لما سالت نفسي السؤال  في الوفت الحالي قلت :
 الي بيحب حد اووي هيبقي اهون انه يخونة عن انه يموت علي الاقل اهو عايش وعارف انه كويس 
فكرة الموت دي صعبة اووي 

 هتابع معاكم الاراء


----------



## روزي86 (9 يوليو 2010)

الاختيارين اصعب من بعض

بس لو خاني هبعد عنه واسيبه وهتعذب من خيانته ليا

لكنه هو اختار وربنا معاه

انما الموت صعب جدا مقدرش اتحمله

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي​


----------



## ميرنا (9 يوليو 2010)

لا اهون خانى صح صعبة عليا بس فى محاولة انى اسامح لكن لو مات لاا هيبقى موت روحى معاه


----------



## نفرتاري (9 يوليو 2010)

*انا من رايى امه لو مات اهون عليا من انه يخونى
الخيانة دى صعبة اوىىىىىىى 
او الاتنين زى بعض
بس لو مات يبقى ربنا عايز كدة
انما لو خان يبقى الجرح اكبر*


----------



## ميرنا (9 يوليو 2010)

يمكن الردود كلها انو لو مات اهون طاب لو خان مش ممكن تسامح وتغفر دا حد حبيته


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 يوليو 2010)

ايه السؤال الصعب دا يا مايكل

بس انا اهون عليا يخونى ولا بعد الشر يموت 

فراق الموت صعب جدا بس هو ايوا فراق الخيانه اصعب 
بس كونه اشوفه ولا اشوفها قدام عينى غير لما .........
بس تصدق وعلى رأى اخواتى اللى علقوا قبلى الموت اراده ربنا وكلنا هانموت سواء دلوقت او بعد حين دى اراده الرب اننا لازم نموت

بص هو فى كلتا الحالتين صعب 
ميرسى كتير مايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> امممممممم
> ايه السؤال الصعب دا
> بص هو انا زمان كنت بقول ان خيانه الحبيب بمثابه موته
> مع الفارق
> ...



*
رأي جميل جداا ومنطقي

شكرا ليكي سبارو

وربنا يبعد عنك الموقف ده
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الاختيارين اصعب من بعض
> 
> بس لو خاني هبعد عنه واسيبه وهتعذب من خيانته ليا
> 
> ...




*راي جميل زيك يا روزي

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا اهون خانى صح صعبة عليا بس فى محاولة انى اسامح لكن لو مات لاا هيبقى موت روحى معاه




*
الخيانه صعب حد يسامح فيها يا ميرنا

صحيح الخيانه اهون من الموت لكن في الحالتين

انتي اللي مجروحه 

صح ولا كلامي غلط​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *انا من رايى امه لو مات اهون عليا من انه يخونى
> الخيانة دى صعبة اوىىىىىىى
> او الاتنين زى بعض
> بس لو مات يبقى ربنا عايز كدة
> انما لو خان يبقى الجرح اكبر*



*
رأي مختلف عن اللي فوق

الحالتين صعب عليكي اكيد

بس سؤال هل تتمني له الموت ( مش قدر من ربنا )

لكن انتي اللي تتمني كده​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> يمكن الردود كلها انو لو مات اهون طاب لو خان مش ممكن تسامح وتغفر دا حد حبيته




*رديت عليكي فوق يا ميرنا​*


----------



## نغم (9 يوليو 2010)

اكيد الخيانة اهون بكثير
لان انا  لو كنت بحب الشخص من صميم قلبي مهما عمل يكون اهون لى من انه يموت ومهما ههيجرحنى بتصرفاته ايضا يبقى فى نظرىاهون من  موته 
واحتمال اسامح لو بحثت فى موضوع الخيانة ويمكن يكون غلط وحاسس بندم وسبحان الذي لا يخطئ 
كل الظروف اهون من الموت


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2010)

هوة لسة ما حدش خاننى 
غير بعض الاصدقاء  على النت مش وجها لوجة 

ههههههههههههههههه

بس الخيانة يبقى هوة اللى بيختار انة يبعد عنى 
لانى لم ولن اقبلها 
وممكن موتة يكون على ايدى 
فدى هتوصل لدى 


انما الموت معناها ان ربنا اختارة  لاقاة بالابدية 
ولا اجرؤ اعترض على اختيارات اللة 

فقط ساحسدة انة ارتاح من اتعاب واثقال العالم 

واصلى لاتصبر حتى القاة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايه السؤال الصعب دا يا مايكل
> 
> بس انا اهون عليا يخونى ولا بعد الشر يموت
> 
> ...



*

الموت اكيد اراده ربنا

لكن انا اقصد هل انتي تتمني له الموت عن انه يخونك

ولا يخونك ومش تتمني الموت لحد

وفي الحالتين انتي الخسرانه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

نغم قال:


> اكيد الخيانة اهون بكثير
> لانانا كنت بحب الشخص من صميم قلبي مهما عمل يكون اهون لى من انه يموت ومهما ههيجرحنى بتصرفاته ايضا يبقى فى نظرى موته شى مستحيل اصدقه
> واحتمال اسامح لو بحثت فى موضوع الخيانة ويمكن يكون غلط وحاسس بندم وسبحان الذي لا يخطئ
> كل الظروف اهون من الموت




*
راي جميل يا نغم

شكرا ليكي 

ومستني باقي الاراء​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة لسة ما حدش خاننى
> غير بعض الاصدقاء  على النت مش وجها لوجة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*
راي جميل زيك يا ايمي

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يوليو 2010)

*لو مات هيفضل ذاكرة فى قلبى وهتعذب بيها طول العمر

لو خاننى  هتعذب عذاب مؤقت وهنسى للابد لان الا يخون ميستاهلش نزعل عليه او نفتكرة
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

g.a.l.a.x.y قال:


> *لو مات هيفضل ذاكرة فى قلبى وهتعذب بيها طول العمر
> 
> لو خاننى  هتعذب عذاب مؤقت وهنسى للابد لان الا يخون ميستاهلش نزعل عليه او نفتكرة
> ​*





*شكرا كيري ع مرورك


وربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه​*


----------



## tawfik jesus (9 يوليو 2010)

خانني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> خانني




*شكرا توفيق ع مرورك


وربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2010)

*صعب الاختيار بس مش هختلف عن راي اخواتي*
*هو اكيد لو خانني هتبقا صعبة عليا بس هيبقا لفترة معينة وبعدين خلاص هتعدي بس هيفضل جوايا حتة الخيانة دي بس عمري ما هتمني انه يموت لالالالالالالالالالالالالا هتبقا حاجة صعععععععععبة اووووووووي*

*سؤال صعب اووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

خليه يخون ويروح لسبيله

لاني لو اتمنيت التانية 

هبقى مجرم بديننا الرب

يحاسبنا على التفكر ولو لم نفعل الشيء الخطاء..

جميل اخي مايكل

الرب يبارمك مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صعب الاختيار بس مش هختلف عن راي اخواتي*
> *هو اكيد لو خانني هتبقا صعبة عليا بس هيبقا لفترة معينة وبعدين خلاص هتعدي بس هيفضل جوايا حتة الخيانة دي بس عمري ما هتمني انه يموت لالالالالالالالالالالالالا هتبقا حاجة صعععععععععبة اووووووووي*
> 
> *سؤال صعب اووووووووووووووووووي*​



*
رد جميل يا رووكا

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يحميكي ويبعد عنك اي خيانه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> خليه يخون ويروح لسبيله
> 
> لاني لو اتمنيت التانية
> 
> ...




*
رأي جميل جدا زيك يا استاذي

شكرا ليك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (10 يوليو 2010)

يارب سلام
الموت
سلام  المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

على حسب نوع الخياانة ايه

لو ممكن التسامح هسامح

لو مش ممكن التسامح يبقى الموت​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *الخيانه صعب حد يسامح فيها يا ميرنا*​
> *صحيح الخيانه اهون من الموت لكن في الحالتين*​
> *انتي اللي مجروحه *​
> 
> *صح ولا كلامي غلط*​


 
معرفش هو كلام حفظينه يا كوكو بس انا مجربتش بس لو حسيت بندمه ايه المانع انى اسامح لانى اللى بيحب بجد بيسامح وبيغفر 
وبعدين ايه معنى الخيانة فى وجه نظرك اصلا فى ناس لمجرد انها خبت عليك حاجة تبقى دى خيانة لمجرد انك كدبت فى حاجة دى خيانة


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يوليو 2010)

انا عندي الخيانه اهون عليا بكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
لان في احتمال اني اسامحه

من اني اسمع انه مات
ومش هاشوفه تاني



​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

الأثنين واحد

بخيانته بعد عنى أو بموته بعد عنى

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> الموت
> سلام  المسيح مع الجميع




*
شكرا ع ردك السريع


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على حسب نوع الخياانة ايه
> 
> لو ممكن التسامح هسامح
> 
> لو مش ممكن التسامح يبقى الموت​




*
راي جديد 


شكرا ليكي تاسوني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> معرفش هو كلام حفظينه يا كوكو بس انا مجربتش بس لو حسيت بندمه ايه المانع انى اسامح لانى اللى بيحب بجد بيسامح وبيغفر
> وبعدين ايه معنى الخيانة فى وجه نظرك اصلا فى ناس لمجرد انها خبت عليك حاجة تبقى دى خيانة لمجرد انك كدبت فى حاجة دى خيانة



*

مش حكايه كلام حفظينه يا ميرنا

وربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه او غدر

الخيانه مش عشان خبت عليا حاجه او كدبت في حاجه

لان دي امور سهله لازم نسامح فيها لان كلنا بشر وبنغلط

لكن الخيانه من نظري انه يقلك بحبك وهو قلبه مع حد تاني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا عندي الخيانه اهون عليا بكتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
> لان في احتمال اني اسامحه
> 
> من اني اسمع انه مات
> ...




*
شكرا نيفو ع رايك الجميل

وربنا يبعد عنك الحزن والخيانه

ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> الأثنين واحد
> 
> بخيانته بعد عنى أو بموته بعد عنى
> 
> شكرا ليكم​





*شكرا استاذي ع ردك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ميرنا (10 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش حكايه كلام حفظينه يا ميرنا*​
> *وربنا يبعد عنك اي خيانه او غدر*​
> *الخيانه مش عشان خبت عليا حاجه او كدبت في حاجه*​
> *لان دي امور سهله لازم نسامح فيها لان كلنا بشر وبنغلط*​
> ...


 
بس فى ناس بتجبرك على دا يا كوكو بمعنى فى كلام مش بتكون حاسة وبتضطر تقوله لانو بيكون لحوح اوى 
وبعدين ايه يخلى حد يعمل كدا يعنى بجد فى ناس كدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بس فى ناس بتجبرك على دا يا كوكو بمعنى فى كلام مش بتكون حاسة وبتضطر تقوله لانو بيكون لحوح اوى
> وبعدين ايه يخلى حد يعمل كدا يعنى بجد فى ناس كدا





*فاهم قصدك في اول نقطه دي يا ميرنا

ونقطه مهمه برضه

في ناس كتيره كده يا ميرنا

ربنا يوفقك ويتمملك علي خير انتي وخطيبك

شكرا ع متابعتك​*


----------

